# Ahmed Deedat



## JM (Oct 11, 2008)

According to Wiki "...Deedat suffered a stroke which left him paralyzed from the neck down, and also meant that he could no longer speak or swallow." 

Is it a myth that during a debate with Dr. Anis Shorrosh "...he prayed and asked God to mute whoever is mistaken and lair...?"


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahmed Deedat's Downfall

Ironically Deedat borrows many of the same arguments from liberal Christianity to use against us (i.e. those using the name of Christ are feeding Muslims with ammo to use against the real Christians).... If the liberal arm of Christianity never emerged these past two centuries, Deedat would lose 90% of the material he uses.


----------

